# RMEF Summer Banquet



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The Salt Lake Chapter of the RMEF is planning to host our Summer Banquet at the Strawberry Reservoir Marina Campground on June 8th this year.

Online ticket sales are available now at the following address:

https://events.rmef.org/shop.aspx?eid=7568

You can also reach out to me via PM if you have any questions.

We will be auctioning off some great merchandise, holding raffles and silent auctions as well. I believe we have a Paunsugaunt Bull Elk tag and a LaSal Antlerless Elk tag that will be part of the live auction this year. Should be a great time in the name of conservation, seating is limited so act soon if you'd like to attend.

As always any donations would be gratefully accepted and we are offering ad space in the event program for donors.


----------

